# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  "آيكونيك" تطلق تشكيلة ازياء 2012 للمصممة عائشة رمضان

## دموع الغصون

*

"آيكونيك" تطلق تشكيلة ازياء 2012 للمصممة عائشة رمضان

بتصميمات مليئة بالانوثة طرحت مجموعة ازياء عائشة 2012 فى متاجر "آيكونيك" بدبى للمصممة اللبنانية عائشة رمضان والمجموعة تحت اسم "Flirt by Aiisha Ramadan" وتتميز التشكيلة التي تضم أحدث خطوط الموضة لهذا الموسم بطابع الميتاليك روك الأنيق في بألوان الفوشيا والأخضر الزاهي إلى الأزرق والأسود والفضي والذهبي فيعبّر 


الفستان طويل من الكريب الحرير الاخضر والقبة مزينة بكسرات والاكمام مزين من اعلى بكشاكش مرتفعة 


الفستان طويل اسود والقبة مزينة بفتحة على هيئة سبعة والاكمام مزين من اعلى بكنارات من الكوريشة السوداء



الفستان طويل اسود والقبة مزينة بالكوروشية الابيض ومزينة بنقشات الورود وبدون اكمام واسفل الفستان فضفاض


الفستان طويل من الحرير الاسود المزين من الخارج بطبقة من التل الاسود من الخارج والقبة مطرزة بالاحجار الزرقاء


الفستان طويل من الكريب الرمادى والاكمام فضفاضة مزينة بكسرات على الجانبين والخصر مرصع بالاحجار الملونة 


الفستان طويل من الكريب البيج والاكمام فضفاضة مزينة بكسرات على الجانبين والخصر مرصع بالاحجار الملونة 


الفستان طويل من الكريب الحرير الفوشيا والقبة مزينة بكسرات والاكمام مزين من اعلى بكشاكش مرتفعة 


الفستان طويل من القماش الجلد الازرق والاكام قصيرة من التل الازرق المطرز والخصر مزين بحزام ياخذ شكل ملتف بعلامة x



*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حلوات هالموديلات يا دموع ، يسلمو يا مزوقة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مجموعة مميزة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور " هدوء & وردة " 
الزوء زوئكو 
*

----------


## (dodo)

موديلات غريبة وحلوة 
يسلمو دياتك دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

تصاميم انيقة وعملية

----------

